# Störnotfall brauche Hilfe !



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
Ich brauche mal dringend euren Rat ..
Einer meiner sibirischen __ Störe geht es nicht gut .. heute morgen um 5 uhr lag er auf dem Rücken im Teich in der nähe des Bachauslaufes ... habe ihn dann umgedreht und dann ist er auch ganz normal weggeschwommen ..
Eben nach der Arbeit habe ich sofort nach ihm geschaut .. erliegt zwar nicht mehr auf den Rücken bewegt sich aber kaum, das heißt das er am Grund auf einer Stelle verhart ...
Fressen wollte er auch nicht ...
Habe eben sofort meine 4 Sauerstoff Sprudeln in den Teich geschmissen ...

Kann ich sonst noch irgendwas tun ?
Vllt ein wenig aufsalzen ?


----------



## wp-3d (4. Apr. 2014)

50 % Wasserwechsel !!!
Sollte das Volumen in deinem Profil stimmen, 
sehe ich es bei einen sibirischen Stör als vorsätzliche Tierquälerei.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Apr. 2014)

ich hab hier mal vor einiger Zeit versprochen nicht mehr so draufzuhauen.
Aber wenn ich das lese und die Angaben in dem Profil stimmen sollten, dann bin ich mit meiner Meinung voll beim Werner!!!
Mir fehlen echt die Worte....

Sibirischer, sag uns bitte das deine Profilangaben so nicht stimmen.

Wasserwechsel aber auf jeden Fall würde ich raten.

Und dann sieh zu das du die Tiere(du hast ja von einem deiner...geschrieben)in gute Hände gibt's die sie artgerecht halten können.


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Leute ganz ruhig ganz ruhig .. die Angaben im profil sind sehr veraltet .. die __ störe leben in einem teich der 3 - 5 meter breit ist und 9meter lang und der teich fasst 15 000 l ... was genau meinst du mit wasserwechsel ?? Soll ich frisches aus der Leitung nehmen?


----------



## lotta (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Sibirischer, 
da ich leider noch immer deinen Namen nicht kenne.... muss ich Dich eben weiterhin so nennen.
Ich füge hier mal einen Beitrag von mir an Dich, von vor vielen Monaten,  hinzu...
*   *  *
Hallo du, "Sibirischer"
(es wäre schön, wenn ich dich mit deinem Namen ansprechen )könnte.
Ich habe gerade deinen Bericht gelesen und mir dein Profil angeschaut...
Da dachte ich zuerst, der Arme , hat weit und breit kein Wasser zur Verfügung 
und ist so dringend auf den Regen angewiesen...
Aber nach genauerem Hinsehen und Nachlesen, war da der Satz:
.Wir haben schon 2x Wasser aus dem Haus in den Teich laufen lassen aber das wird auf die Dauer einfach zu teuer.
.
Wenn bei 32m² Oberfläche, einer max. Tiefe von 1,10m und 8000Litern ,
bei dir nun von der Obrérfläche aus (sicher vom größte Umfang aus)gemessen, 
schon 28 cm Wassertiefe fehlen...

Wieviele Liter, bleiben denn nun aktuell noch für deine Fische übrig?
Nach meiner groben Schätzung,  nimmer wirklich sehr viel für deinen Besatz.
Ich lasse mindestens einmal wöchentlich, frisches Leitungswasser, in meinen Teich laufen, 
da ich erstens
den Anblick, des vollen Teichs nun mal schöner finde...
Außerdem, habe ich zweitens bemerkt ,
dass schon wenige cm Wasserverlust mehrere tausend Liter des Wassevolumens ausmachen können.
Du hast 2 __ Störe drin und viele Koi?
Und die "schnurzeln" nun langsam, wegen des Wetters, in wenig und absolut überwärmten Wasser zusammen?
Ich muss auch die meisten Cent, in meiner Hand mehrmals drehen 
Aber, dessen war ich mir auch schon vor Beginn meines neuen Hobbys bewusst!
Doch, was sind schon ein paar tausend Liter Wasser, gegen verendete Koi oder Störe?
Ich mag dich nicht schimpfen , auch wenn es gerade so aussah
Und in Anbetracht deines jugendlichen Alters, 
hab ich einfach mal gewagt, mütterlich an dich zu plädieren:
Gönne deinen "Lieblingen" ein wenig mehr Frischwasser und Wasservolumen,
um ihre eh schon sehr eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit, zu erhalten.
Soll keine Schelte oder , von mir gewesen sein,
nur ein lieb gemeinter "Anstoß zum Grübeln"

Vielleicht hab ich dich damit ja freundlich erreichen können
und würde mich über eine Rückmeldung (mit Namen vielleicht)
von dir freuen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39059
lotta, 3. Aug. 2013 Melden
#44 Zitieren
***
Vielleicht verstehst Du nun, was ich Dir damals mit meinen Worten sagen wollte.
Ich drücke Dir trotz Allem, die Daumen, dass Du Deinen Stör retten kannst.
Vielleicht findest Du ja jemanden mit mehr Teichvolumen , um einen Teil Deiner Fische  gut unterzubringen.
Es ist noch kein Meister, vom Himmel gefallen. 
Aber  Fehler sind da, um aus ihnen zu lernen. 
Vielleicht sollte man sich im Leben,
 auch Ratschläge von wohlmeinenden Mitdenkern,  einfach mal zu Gemüte führen.
Alles Gute Grüße Bine


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Wie groß ist denn das Tier - wenn man mal von ausgewachsenen Stören ausgeht, solltest du ruhig noch ne "0" bei der Teichgröße dazutun - 15.000 liter hab ich mit meinen Goldis und würd da nicht mal Koi reintun, da zu klein - ein Stör braucht mehr Platz als du im Schwimmteich!

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotta (4. Apr. 2014)

Ja Nori, 
so meinte ich das auch.
Selbst wenn die __ Störe erst noch klein sind, sie werden schneller wachsen, als der Teich
und das bedenkt man meist zu spät.
Drum ist es manchmal doch gut, wenn man schon schreibt und fragt.... dann auch konstruktive Kritik anzunehmen.

Gruß Bine


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Der Teichfischbesatz ist bereits reduziert ... zweitens gönne ich meinenststören alles gute der welt .. ich bin mir bei weitem auch sicher das ich kein jugendliches alter habe, mein Vater und ich besitzen schon seit jahren teichen und uns ist noch nie ein Stör eingegangen wir haben uns auch sehr viel wissen angelesen also lotta halte dich mit deinen Äußerungen mal geschmeidig zurück .. viel wichtiger ist der Stör was kann jch noch tun ? Soll ich ihn in ein extra becken setzten ?


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Die __ störe sind c.a 25cm


----------



## lotta (4. Apr. 2014)

Einen Fischdoktor holen, 
wäre meine erste Idee.
Ich wollte Dich nicht verletzen und Dir und Deinem Vater, keinerlei Kompetenzen absprechen.
Da hast du wohl meine Worte missverständlich aufgefasst.
Ich hoffe, es melden sich hier noch viele Störkenner für euch , welche euch weiter helfen können.
Ich wollte nur,
einen Gedankenanstoß für die Zukunft liefern (ich konnte nicht ahnen, dass Dein Profil nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand ist)
Trotzdem Liebe Grüße und alles Gute Bine


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Na dann ist es noch ok mit dem Teich, denke ich.
Lass auf alle Fälle soviel Frischwasser reinlaufen wie es das Teichvolumen verträgt - ich denke mal wir sollten von ca. 30 % des Volumens sprechen - notfalls pump vom alten Wasser was ab - der Garten kanns bestimmt momentan auch gut vertragen - und dann Frischwasser marsch!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Geisy (4. Apr. 2014)

Der Sibirische schrieb:


> Leute ganz ruhig ganz ruhig .. die Angaben im profil sind sehr veraltet .. die __ störe leben in einem teich der 3 - 5 meter breit ist und 9meter lang und der teich fasst 15 000 l ... was genau meinst du mit wasserwechsel ?? Soll ich frisches aus der Leitung nehmen?



3x9=27m²  und bei 15000l wäre der Teich gerade mal 55cm tief


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Was ist den das bitte für eine Rechnung ? 
Ein Teich hat verschiedene Zonen die auch verschieden Tief sind ... da kann man nicht einfach pauschal sagen das er 55cm tief ist... es gibt Zonen die 1,50 tief sind andere 60cm tief ..


----------



## Der Sibirische (4. Apr. 2014)

Guten Abend,
Okay alles klar das werde ich gleich morgen früh in Angriff nehmen ..
Zurzeit liegt der Stör zwar nicht mehr auf dem Rücken, aber er liegt auf dem Grund, und schwimmt ab und an mal ein bisschen ..
Der andere Stör dreht Putzmunter seine Bahnen ..
Mal sehen wie es morgen früh so ausschaut ..
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> 3x9=27m² und bei 15000l wäre der Teich gerade mal 55cm tief


 Vereinfacht, bei flach abfallenden Böschungen geht man bei der Berechnung von einem drittel der Tiefe aus. Da passen 1,5m die angegebene Oberflache und das Wasservolumen gut. 25cm Bäby-Större passen da auch noch rein......bei größeren geht es nicht mehr.

Kenne auch jemanden der mehrfach schon Större in seine ca. 10 m³ Schüssel gepackt hat. Alle paar Jahre gibt es neue und die großen gehen in den Firmen eigenen Baggersee.......


----------



## Der Sibirische (5. Apr. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vereinfacht, bei flach abfallenden Böschungen geht man bei der Berechnung von einem drittel der Tiefe aus. Da passen 1,5m die angegebene Oberflache und das Wasservolumen gut. 25cm Bäby-Större passen da auch noch rein......bei größeren geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Kenne auch jemanden der mehrfach schon Större in seine ca. 10 m³ Schüssel gepackt hat. Alle paar Jahre gibt es neue und die großen gehen in den Firmen eigenen Baggersee.......


Danke totto


----------

